# Oh,Oh!



## wasabi (Mar 19, 2005)

*Oh,Oh! A Fowl Situation*








_______________________________________


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 19, 2005)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    


Wasabi you Dirty Bird! :p


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 20, 2005)

Where do you find these things Wasabi????


----------

